# Abady Granular Foods



## tomtommy (Feb 26, 2012)

Any thoughts from people that use it. I don't need a review of the label. Just looking for people that actually use it. Saw some of the best dogs I have ever seen and all were fed the Maintenance & Stress version.

Just users please.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I've used it before and my dogs did very well on it. It isn't available locally and the shipping made it cost prohibited.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Doc - did you use the tripe at all? do you know if it's from grass fed sources?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's a lot of people that know a lot about dog food.
they might use said brand but they're knowledgeable.
when you ask for users only of said brand you're going
to miss out on a lot of information.




tomtommy said:


> Any thoughts from people that use it. I don't need a review of the label. Just looking for people that actually use it. Saw some of the best dogs I have ever seen and all were fed the Maintenance & Stress version.
> 
> >>>> Just users please.<<<<<


----------



## tomtommy (Feb 26, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> there's a lot of people that know a lot about dog food.
> they might use said brand but they're knowledgeable.
> when you ask for users only of said brand you're going
> to miss out on a lot of information.


Well I thank you for that offer but was looking for actual users. How could anyone have an opinion if they have never used it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they know what the ingredients are and they know how they work. they know the science of the food. i think you have to find a brand that works well for your dog. because a certain brand works well for one dog that doesn't mean it will work well for another dog. 



tomtommy said:


> Well I thank you for that offer but was looking for actual users. How could anyone have an opinion if they have never used it?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Doc - did you use the tripe at all? do you know if it's from grass fed sources?


I have never fed my dogs any kind of tripe. The Abady food worked well when I used it. I liked what I saw, even when the label readers were blistering me because of the lable.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Doc. I'll do more research on it.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Thanks Doc. I'll do more research on it.


I'll try to find out too. I just haven't seen a need to feed tripe. Besides it stinks! :help:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My friend Hillary is feeding it to her puppy. He looks GREAT!
I used the food when I owned Rottweilers, along with my breeder. The dogs did extremely well on it...but it became very hard for me to get locally, so I switched foods to Precise. *Which they did good on.*


----------



## tomtommy (Feb 26, 2012)

robinhuerta said:


> My friend Hillary is feeding it to her puppy. He looks GREAT!
> I used the food when I owned Rottweilers, along with my breeder. The dogs did extremely well on it...but it became very hard for me to get locally, so I switched foods to Precise. *Which they did good on.*


Which formula? 

One of the retailers I spoke to said that Classic was the one to get and was probably the best food on the market despite the way it reads.

I have to call doggiefood.com to see if Classic can be ordered. The others are listed. Free shipping.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> I'll try to find out too. I just haven't seen a need to feed tripe. Besides it stinks! :help:



I know!  But I need it for my CRF dog and can buy it almost locally for a decent price. Thanks!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

As Robin stated, I have been using it for close to 3 months with my puppy.

He is on the Class Large Breed Puppy formula. I intend to switch him to the Classic formula in a month or two (he is 6 months now). 

He does VERY well on it and it's unbelievable how little I have to feed and how small his poops are.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Hilary, could you pretty please take a picture of it? I have always been curious of what it looked like close of up and how you feed it. Do you just give it to them dry out of the bag or can you add other things to it? Thanks! There isn't too much information or pictures to show what it looks like up close.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I will take some pictures tonight and post them tomorrow for you.

To me, the consistency is almost like wet sand so you have to make sure that you keep the bag tightly sealed because you don't want it to dry out.

I mix things with it all the time (but you don't have to), including green tripe, water, ground meats, whole eggs, and salmon oil (in the winter because his skin/hair gets dry).


----------



## tomtommy (Feb 26, 2012)

I was told it looks like dark brown sugar and that some dogs find it easier to eat with a splash of water so it crumbs up. Not wet just little clumps. I spoke to a retired police dog trainer today and he loves the stuff and can't understand why people get all emotional about it.

Thank You all checking out!!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

that is so weird... and cool  I have never heard of it before until this thread and looked it up as well.. seems like a quality food but just way odd at the texture but rather interesting..


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> that is so weird... and cool  I have never heard of it before until this thread and looked it up as well.. seems like a quality food but just way odd at the texture but rather interesting..


I have some reservations that prevent me from wanting to try it. The fact that the website claims HD is caused by food, and can be eliminated by feeding THEIR food only. They compare feeding ANY other food to poisoning your dog. They claim that feeding their food exclusively WILL prevent bloat and torsion. 

The company claims that CHEWING causes plaque, so their food is the only one that won't make your dog need it's teeth cleaned. They also claim that if you exclusively feed their food, your dogs will NEVER have reproductive issues. Also, they claim that feeding their food will keep your dog from having thyroid, kidney, or liver issues. 

I've read reviews from people who have used it that they've found foreign matter in the food, and gotten poor responses from the company. I've seen discussions where people who've had problems with their dogs on this food are told they are feeding it wrong, that it's their fault because they gave them some other food or treats, or that it's because they used to feed another product. 

Ultimately, until I see independently conducted research that supports these claims, I wouldn't feel comfortable giving my (inexperienced and personal) endorsement of it.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you for the pictures Hillary!

OriginalWacky, are you sure it is *this* food and not the kibble version you are talking about? I'm not sure where they manufactured their products. I would think the granular would be better than the kibble though, since of the process they use. I researched it last year sometime I think, but never found suitable pictures of it like Hillary posted.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

OriginalWacky said:


> I have some reservations that prevent me from wanting to try it. The fact that the website claims HD is caused by food, and can be eliminated by feeding THEIR food only. They compare feeding ANY other food to poisoning your dog. They claim that feeding their food exclusively WILL prevent bloat and torsion.
> 
> The company claims that CHEWING causes plaque, so their food is the only one that won't make your dog need it's teeth cleaned. They also claim that if you exclusively feed their food, your dogs will NEVER have reproductive issues. Also, they claim that feeding their food will keep your dog from having thyroid, kidney, or liver issues.
> 
> ...


Why did you write this in response to MY post? I did not give a personal endorsement for it. I didn't read the entire site and with what you posted I don't agree with any of those claims (I did read about the plaque thing) but the ingredients are there that make any quality food decent and no matter what claims they make the ingredients are there. I feed raw so would not feed it but it's a neat alternative to see vs kibble and looks cool. Im not endorsing it and if someone takes saying it looks cool as an endorsement maybe they should rethink raising a dog.


----------



## tomtommy (Feb 26, 2012)

OriginalWacky said:


> I have some reservations that prevent me from wanting to try it. The fact that the website claims HD is caused by food, and can be eliminated by feeding THEIR food only. They compare feeding ANY other food to poisoning your dog. They claim that feeding their food exclusively WILL prevent bloat and torsion.
> 
> The company claims that CHEWING causes plaque, so their food is the only one that won't make your dog need it's teeth cleaned. They also claim that if you exclusively feed their food, your dogs will NEVER have reproductive issues. Also, they claim that feeding their food will keep your dog from having thyroid, kidney, or liver issues.
> 
> ...


I have gone through the negative reviews as well. In virtually all cases, it is someone that is just reading the label that has never used it. The fact that pork fat is used seems to be a popular criticism.

As for the HD claims, it is Fidelco which is independent that makes the claims but Abady does market the Fidelco claim.

So I made the decision based the experience of actual users. Mostly people I met and friends of theirs. 

I think if you Google "problems with Orijen" you will find more negative reviews from actual users than Abady.

Incidently, this food has been around since the 1970's it is not an untested product.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Every food is going to have negative and positive customer response....
All I can say about this food is...I've used it, many friends have used it......and a huge customer base are Rottweiler & Bullie breed owners. *At least the Rottweiler community did when I owned Rotts*.
Muscle mass is very important for these breed enthusiasts....and this food DOES promote a lean, muscled dog.

Personally, I like the food......I have seen very good results with it, and would recommend it. JMO


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds an awful lot like Sable123 and retuned with a new name.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually, if you refer to one of the past discussions of mine (when I asked about the food) Sable was for it as well. So that can't be Sable.

I think I now the reason for the dislike and it isn't about the food, but that is all I will say on the matter.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I was referring to the OP...sounds like sable and both (if they are indeed 2 different people) are 'for it'.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Why did you write this in response to MY post?


OH, dangit, I think I just quoted you because it was the last post in the line. Apologies if I sounded like I was picking at you personally. I'm a raw feeder as well, so it really isn't something I'm going to use. 



> OriginalWacky, are you sure it is *this* food and not the kibble version you are talking about?


Granted, I only spent a few minutes looking around, but it was this food. 



> I have gone through the negative reviews as well. In virtually all cases, it is someone that is just reading the label that has never used it. The fact that pork fat is used seems to be a popular criticism.


The reviews I was reading were from people who have actually used the food and had problems with it. I'm not a huge label reader anymore, I doubt I'm ever going to switch off a raw diet for my puppers.



> As for the HD claims, it is Fidelco which is independent that makes the claims but Abady does market the Fidelco claim.


My issue with the HD claims is that research has shown that there are multiple factors causing it. Food alone is not the sole cause or cure for HD. 



> Incidently, this food has been around since the 1970's it is not an untested product.


I'm not trying to say it's a bad food, just that I personally wouldn't endorse it based on what I have seen. If I knew people who fed it and was seeing results for myself, at least I'd have that anecdotal evidence that it's good. Since I don't have that, I'd love to see independent research on it.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I was referring to the OP...sounds like sable and both (if they are indeed 2 different people) are 'for it'.


Sorry, I thought you meant the person who made the comment about not liking Abady. 

OP, if you make a final decision and decide to buy the food; the easiest place to get it is at doggiefood.com. That is where I first saw it when I inquired about it last year. I would first call them though and ask the shelf date and the end date (when they first got it in and when it expires) to make sure you are getting it fresh.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

OriginalWacky said:


> OH, dangit, I think I just quoted you because it was the last post in the line. Apologies if I sounded like I was picking at you personally. I'm a raw feeder as well, so it really isn't something I'm going to use.


Sorry for coming off harsh  Just one of those days where you're more on the defensive however now that I realize you didn't mean to quote me I can take your entire post completely different. I don't go around telling everyone to feed raw because a lot won't do it properly and I'm not the expert on kibbles I know some foods that are good and others I can look and see if there are some major no no's on the list but I won't really promote anything because I don't have personal experience with it. I'm the same way with some of those claims but I won't fully dismiss a food based on claims I just roll my eyes lol.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Sorry for coming off harsh  Just one of those days where you're more on the defensive however now that I realize you didn't mean to quote me I can take your entire post completely different. I don't go around telling everyone to feed raw because a lot won't do it properly and I'm not the expert on kibbles I know some foods that are good and others I can look and see if there are some major no no's on the list but I won't really promote anything because I don't have personal experience with it. I'm the same way with some of those claims but I won't fully dismiss a food based on claims I just roll my eyes lol.


I totally get how there are those days when people seem to be aiming straight for you. And of course on the internet communication is different anyway.

I'm not one to recommend raw to everybody either, because done wrong it is just going to hurt the dog/cat. I can't believe how many people think I just buy whatever meat is on sale and throw it at the dogs. I only WISH it were that easy.  

I'm no expert by any means, just a well-read consumer, so if somebody asks me for advice I'm more likely to refer them to somebody with more knowledge. Although if it's a close friend, I might give them a nudge one way or the other. And I certainly don't approach strangers buying Ole Roy at Walmart and tell them how cruddy their choice is. Although that could be pretty entertaining, now that I think about it.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't specifically target people but there have been a few people I have approached at the store because i saw them staring at the food isle forever and asking workers that passed by if they knew anything about food and I would approach and ask if they needed help with food and then talk to them about proper nutrition etc... but never just randomly saying anything.

I thought I knew why vets bad mouthed raw so much because I assumed people just grabbed ground beef and tossed it down however when I was at the store the other day I learned just how bad people are. There is a meat place by us that has some cheap deals on meat they are just a little run down wholesale shop and I was asking for prices on their rabbit because it was frosted over and I couldn't see the price. When she found out I fed raw she told me not to buy the rabbit and told me to get liver because that's what all the raw feeders eat that come there to shop. I told her I did feed liver also but dogs need variety and she fought with me that no they didn't that there are a ton of raw feeders around here who feed raw to their dogs and all they buy is liver so apparently liver is all Jinx needs to be fed to be healthy... I couldn't believe it and that she kept arguing with me about it. Feel bad for anyone that goes there starting out they are going to have an extremely sick puppy. I left my phone number with her and said if she had any other "raw feeders" come in that were only feeding liver to their dogs to have them call me please to give them a better idea on what a real raw diet consists of.


----------



## tomtommy (Feb 26, 2012)

So it has been 10 days. I actually went cold turkey with no issues. There was no stool until the end of the second day and it was essentially the size, color and hardness of a Tootsie Roll, maybe not that hard but firm. Since day two there is only one stool per day, actually one stool not one bowel movement.

I started with a 5lb box and then ordered 40lbs from doggiefood.com.

At the rate I am feeding, what I bought could last 2 months.

The only other observation I can make is that drinking is much less. Palatability is extremely high.

I will check weight in another 2 weeks but that seems fine now. I am feeding 2 cups which is a little below the guidance.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you for the update!


----------

